# Range & versatility



## DaeWalker (Apr 4, 2013)

Dont have much knowledge on the different comm systems available but I'm looking for range and compatibility so that I can have both stationary and small unit mobile comms, any suggestions?


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

How much range do you need?


----------

